# Ton problème, j'en fais mon affaire!



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Ton problème, j'en fais mon affaire!*, c'est à dire, je me charge personnellement en vue d'obtenir un résultat tangible.

Il mio tentativo: La roba tua, lascia fare, me ne occupo ???


----------



## alenaro

Ben, parfois je ne sais pas où tu vas pecher ces phrases-là...mais je vais quand meme essayer d'en donner une traduction!

Hai un problema? E' un mio problema!
Problemi? Ci penso io!


----------



## CrystalAngel

La traduction qui reprend plus les mots selon moi est

é un tuo problema? lo faccio mio...


----------



## Corsicum

BenVitale said:


> me ne occupo ???


Si c'est le sens souhaité, peut-on dire en complément dans ce contexte ? :
J’en fait mon affaire, je m’en charge, j’en prend soin, je sais le résoudre : incarico, incaricarsi, , *incaricato*
_Hai un problema__ da risolvere? Prendo L’incarico.. ? __Mi prendo l'incarico io / __io mi prendo l'incarico ?_
http://dictionary.reverso.net/italian-english/incarico

Grazie

______________________________________________

Bonjour CrystalAngel, bienvenue
je n’avais pas vu ton premier message *:*
« _lo faccio mio_ » me plait beaucoup.
Merci de me corriger si je fais des erreurs, j’apprend l’italien.


----------



## alenaro

Corsic*um*, je dirais mieux :_ Me ne faccio carico._
On utilise _incarico_ surtout lorsqu'on parle de travail administratif


----------



## Corsicum

*Alenaro**, *merci, parfait, pour _incarico_ j’ai bien compris, il n’est pas du tout approprié, il détonne, dans un contexte familier et amical….


----------



## Necsus

Je pense qu'on peut aussi simplement dire "(se è) un tuo problema(,) è un mio problema".


----------

